# spinner bait solution



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i love casting spinner baits, i dont like tying them on, id rather use a snap so i can switch them out quickly. it also hard to find a bait with a twisted eye anymore. when casting my snap will sometimes ride up the shaft to the blades resulting in a wasted cast. ive come up with a simple solution ive been doing for a while now, i used to tie a piece of fishing line around the eye instead, but that was a pain in the butt when the hands got cold. now i just place a small split ring over the eye and attach the snap. never slides up the shaft anymore. i even keep several with split rings already on them in my box now with snaps securing the ring to the bait like in the photo. no need to look for a split ring when its already on the bait.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I use rubber skirt collars. They are a bit wide but cut in half are perfect.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

leeabu said:


> I use rubber skirt collars. They are a bit wide but cut in half are perfect.


My dad uses the same thing. He doesn't even cut them in half. Just slides it on and puts the clip in. The clips are ok if you're not pulling your bait through weeds. But if you're fishing weeds you're better off tying directly to the bait, because that clip catches weeds.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I only use it for Musky or Pike fishing with steel leaders.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ever use the quick clips? Specifically the ones that have an eyelet and have a funky "j" shape. They may negate the need for the split rings. I got some recently that I will try out; never used them really and not sure how much they can withstand, but they look strong enough....

Mr. A


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I mostly cast docks, breakwalls and bridges. Not a lot of weeds where I fish them so it's not a problem for me.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Great tip Ezbite
I have used the O-rings that I use on wacky worms --- Like your idea better.:good:


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Another option is to cut a small diameter piece of shrink wrap tubing and shrink the tubing to make an eyelet. Harbor Freight has Shrink wrap tubing kits that has a whole bunch of small/medium/large diameter tubing. I find this works well for me and I have done all my Spinner Baits and Buzz Baits that don't have a closed eye with it. Found this tip online when I was looking for a solution. Another suggestion I saw was dental brace rubber bands but those would not be as strong as a section of Shrink wrap tubing.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Great tip. I use a snap as well since I often change out spinners, etc when trying out a new spot. this should eliminate some of the hassle of having the spinner getting hung up on itself when my line rides up.


----------



## got'm (Sep 21, 2014)

Surgical tubing works awesome as well


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Try the little rubber bands that are used on the kids braces. Works like a charm.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> Ever use the quick clips? Specifically the ones that have an eyelet and have a funky "j" shape. They may negate the need for the split rings. I got some recently that I will try out; never used them really and not sure how much they can withstand, but they look strong enough....


You probably would still need the split ring or similar, they're most likely going to slide similar to a snap. You do have to check them though. I've used the smaller ones when icefishing for panfish and after a few larger fish they can bend open enough for your lure to slip off when its slack.


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

I like this idea, I've got those tube kits already


----------

